# Greetings



## FlorinM (May 5, 2011)

hello,

I'm a composer & I moved to L.A. last year
I heard nice things about this forum, finally joining in...
a great place to learn & chat with like-minded cats...

thanks, V.I.

FlorinM.

here's a link to my actual site:
http://www.flomusiconline.com (www.flomusiconline.com)

P.S.: (website is about to change pretty soon, but for now, it's at least a way to post some of my music...
I'm working on improving it...)


----------



## Jem7 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome Florin


----------



## FlorinM (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jem7...


----------



## _taylor (May 7, 2011)

Welcome ! :mrgreen:


----------

